# Компрессионный перелом у ребенка. Прошу помощи



## Наталья Костенко (22 Июн 2014)

Моя дочь, ей 5 лет, упала. И только через 6 дней мы обратились к врачу. Сделав рентген, нас положили в стационар с диагнозом компрессионный перелом 5 и 6 позвонков. Так как это была пятница, никаких дополнительных обследований не было. Положили на вытяжку с петлей Гляссона и валиком под спину в область грудной клетки. Прошу дать рекомендации в лечении, так как врачи больницы не дают внятных рекомендаций и прогнозов.
Снимок прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (22 Июн 2014)

*Наталья Костенко*, здравствуйте!
А где снимок?
Воспользуйтесь для размещения рекомендациями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Наталья Костенко (22 Июн 2014)




----------

